# Anyone own a SS Buyers V Box Spreader ?



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Anyone own a SS Buyers V Box Spreader ? I'm thinking of buying a SCH072SS, 1.3 cu. yd. 72" Stainless Steel Hopper Spreader, Std. Chute. I am wondering if they are dependable ? I have owned other brand v boxes for years, but have not seen any Buyers brand in use locally.


----------



## KCD Snow Pro (Aug 30, 2009)

*Not SS, but good results with buyers.*

We ran the hell out of an SHPE 1500 Poly 1.5Yd V-Box for three years and had great luck with it. We had no motor, conveyor, controller or any other problems that we didn't bring on ourselves. Got it from CPW in Tinley. Hope this helps for whatever it's worth.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

KCD Snow Pro;1079004 said:


> We ran the hell out of an SHPE 1500 Poly 1.5Yd V-Box for three years and had great luck with it. We had no motor, conveyor, controller or any other problems that we didn't bring on ourselves. Got it from CPW in Tinley. Hope this helps for whatever it's worth.


I have ordered online from them, but I am planning a trip up there for some toys.


----------



## Mattguy (Jan 16, 2004)

We have two 10ft Salt dog Stainless Steel Spreaders and would never go back to the snow-ex garbage. I finally sold my last snow-ex spreader and got a third of what I paid for it. If you want a spreader that will last forever get the stainless steel, all you have to do is old the chains when you put it away for the season. Try Angelios Supplies, got mine shipped for 200 a piece.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Mattguy;1080860 said:


> We have two 10ft Salt dog Stainless Steel Spreaders and would never go back to the snow-ex garbage. I finally sold my last snow-ex spreader and got a third of what I paid for it. If you want a spreader that will last forever get the stainless steel, all you have to do is old the chains when you put it away for the season. Try Angelios Supplies, got mine shipped for 200 a piece.


I've been looking at the 6' SS V box for my Silverado, Angelo's has the best price I have found.

I have had Western and Flink V boxes in the past and used Buyers aftermarket parts which seemed fine.

Buyers has the best pricing out there.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Kubota, what are you finding for pricing? I'm just starting to shop and consider bulk salt w/ a v-box in my 2500hd.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

It appears the 6 footer for shortbeds are more expensive than an 8 foot unit? Less spreader more money? Anyway Angelo's in Michigan seems to the only place where the pricing fits the spreader. $3,595 for the 6' SS, $4,066 at CPW in Chicago. The last Western V box 8' unit I bought approx 12+ years ago was 2,650.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I saw a western tornado for $4500......


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

From what I see a steel v box is a steel v box. Mechanically they all operate and are built the same. Maybe different quality materials? Maybe a little different in features but a v box is still a v box until you get into electrics and polys. The price difference is into proportion of advertisement and dealerships? I had really good luck with the first Western I owned, it was 8' mild steel with a 10+ hp Briggs engine. It was flawless and totally dependable. The second was the same but with the Tecumsah 10+ hp it sucked engine wise, never could get it set right. It just didnt want to start when it was cold outside, that was a conflict of interest. Back it in the heated shop for a minute and it would start right up.

Was the Western S/S? 6 or 8? I thought the V boxes was the best thing since sliced bread until I bought the 3 point spreader for the back of the Kubota, went from a spread pattern of 30' with the V boxes to 75-80' with the spreader on the tractor. Now thats a difference, get it done go home. But I sold the Kubota and now need to set up my Silverado for the winter.


----------



## Russtrtrt (Aug 4, 2009)

*Buyers*

The only thing I would buy from Buyers is their V-box or under tailgate spreaders. Some issues with the controllers on the hopper.


----------



## KCD Snow Pro (Aug 30, 2009)

Russtrtrt;1085462 said:


> The only thing I would buy from Buyers is their V-box or under tailgate spreaders. Some issues with the controllers on the hopper.


Heard they fixed the controller issues. 
Anyone else heard otherwise?
Had a yd & half SHPE1500 w/no probs.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Lets refresh this thread......
I'm looking at a salt dogg 1400600ss model, 8' all electric
Ihave been a loyal snowex customer, but now I want to try a stainless spreader, just not sure about the chain drive conveyor, Is it really better than an auger?
Airflo makes one too, but I'm sure buyers is cheaper.
So basicly same question as the OP


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

deicepro;1085988 said:


> Lets refresh this thread......
> I'm looking at a salt dogg 1400600ss model, 8' all electric
> Ihave been a loyal snowex customer, but now I want to try a stainless spreader, just not sure about the chain drive conveyor, Is it really better than an auger?
> Airflo makes one too, but I'm sure buyers is cheaper.
> So basicly same question as the OP


I have never had an auger on a spreader, but I have owned a couple mild steel v boxes for years. I had excellent luck with them. Next week I'm headed to Michigan to deliver a sprayer and I'm going to stop at Angelo's and pick up a 6' SS v box on the way back. Never had a problem with the chain drives in 12 years. Just wash and oil at the end of the season.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Kubota 8540;1086108 said:


> I have never had an auger on a spreader, but I have owned a couple mild steel v boxes for years. I had excellent luck with them. Next week I'm headed to Michigan to deliver a sprayer and I'm going to stop at Angelo's and pick up a 6' SS v box on the way back. Never had a problem with the chain drives in 12 years. Just wash and oil at the end of the season.


What about the chain rusting in between loads?
Are you buying electric?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

deicepro;1086160 said:


> What about the chain rusting in between loads?
> Are you buying electric?


Never had a problem with that. I do know the importance of washing them and oiling at the end of the season.

No electric, I'm strictly gas and it must be a float fed Briggs.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Kubota 8540;1086164 said:


> Never had a problem with that. I do know the importance of washing them and oiling at the end of the season.
> 
> No electric, I'm strictly gas and it must be a float fed Briggs.


So.....a stainless spreader should be the best of the best?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

deicepro;1086169 said:


> So.....a stainless spreader should be the best of the best?


The main parts, sprokets, chains, etc are still mild steel, but basic sheet metals are all stainless.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Kubota 8540;1086195 said:


> The main parts, sprokets, chains, etc are still mild steel, but basic sheet metals are all stainless.


Right, I think I was meaning no more painting( i'm fussy about the way equipment looks)
Northern tool has a unbelievable deal right now, $3800 for a 8' electric ss 1.8yd
Think I will like it?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Angelo's for the 8' is 3,745.00. Should be easier to take care of the SS rather than paint. The paint always seems to get scratched then starts to rust. Wonder if there is a special cleaner to use on the SS?


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Kubota 8540;1086205 said:


> Angelo's for the 8' is 3,745.00. Should be easier to take care of the SS rather than paint. The paint always seems to get scratched then starts to rust. Wonder if there is a special cleaner to use on the SS?


I'm thinking concrete form oil, spray the whole thing down, that slime wont even pressure wash off, should protect it good. What about diesel/oil mix? I heard thats a good combo
I use a ss cleaner on my fridge might get spendy:laughing:


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

What's the web address for angelos? I might be able to skip the sales tax


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

deicepro;1086217 said:


> What's the web address for angelos? I might be able to skip the sales tax


http://www.angelos-supplies.com/sno...D/6343/Level/a/Default.aspx?SortField=EAN,EAN

Takes you to the spreaders.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Angelos is quite a bit cheaper than local even with the shipping


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

deicepro;1086288 said:


> Angelos is quite a bit cheaper than local even with the shipping


So does that mean you're going to split the savings with me?


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Kubota 8540;1086289 said:


> So does that mean you're going to split the savings with me?


How about I call you when I pick up those cheap tanks this weekend.....


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

deicepro;1086294 said:


> How about I call you when I pick up those cheap tanks this weekend.....


Call me to set up a delivery time for the tanks?


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

I have 2 of them. I haven't had to many major problems. I put a full size battery on mine though, those little ones never seem to last and they are xpensive. Just built a bracket on the side for the enclosed battery box. Bearings, clutches, chains over the years. Thats about it. On my second engine on the one, has to be 8 years old I think. Got both of them out the other day, Both fired right up and all the chains move!!! One is bent from backing into something, just hooked it to a tree and pulled it back out, still working fine after that!!


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Cutter1;1086313 said:


> I have 2 of them. I haven't had to many major problems. I put a full size battery on mine though, those little ones never seem to last and they are xpensive. Just built a bracket on the side for the enclosed battery box. Bearings, clutches, chains over the years. Thats about it. On my second engine on the one, has to be 8 years old I think. Got both of them out the other day, Both fired right up and all the chains move!!! One is bent from backing into something, just hooked it to a tree and pulled it back out, still working fine after that!!


I always put the same size battery on the spreader as I had in my truck, just in case. Also really spins over those little 10 horse.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Bought the SS 6' std chute from Angelo's in Michigan. Drove up and picked it up and delivered a sprayer unit on the same trip. Got it home , assemble it, ALOT<ALOT of sharp edges, my hands look like they went thru a cheese shredder.....WOW....nothing a few grinder wheels can't cure. Battery is cute or was. Looks better on the shop shelf. It's getting a battery box and full size battery. Going to add some lights and re-wire it so it will last. It needs real wire not loose strands wrapped in the cheap plastic leaky loom wrap. But the price was right, other than what i already mentioned, I like it. Can't wait to get it hooked up.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Kubota 8540;1098976 said:


> Bought the SS 6' std chute from Angelo's in Michigan. Drove up and picked it up and delivered a sprayer unit on the same trip. Got it home , assemble it, ALOT<ALOT of sharp edges, my hands look like they went thru a cheese shredder.....WOW....nothing a few grinder wheels can't cure. Battery is cute or was. Looks better on the shop shelf. It's getting a battery box and full size battery. Going to add some lights and re-wire it so it will last. It needs real wire not loose strands wrapped in the cheap plastic leaky loom wrap. But the price was right, other than what i already mentioned, I like it. Can't wait to get it hooked up.


I can't believe you would post about it WITHOUT pics!!!!


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

deicepro;1098988 said:


> I can't believe you would post about it WITHOUT pics!!!!


Haven't had time to mess with again, let alone take pics. Building sprayers, brinemakers, delivering, working my normal job, and doing some skid loader work, just busy, trying to make up for sitting totally still for 3 months. But I will maybe tomorrow. Would really be nice it were a polished S/S.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Kubota 8540;1098998 said:


> Haven't had time to mess with again, let alone take pics. Building sprayers, brinemakers, delivering, working my normal job, and doing some skid loader work, just busy, trying to make up for sitting totally still for 3 months. But I will maybe tomorrow. Would really be nice it were a polished S/S.


How long do I have to wait for pics?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

deicepro;1108781 said:


> How long do I have to wait for pics?


Until I take them and post them?  I'll have it on the truck tomorrow .

But I have the brinemaker ready to go set up next to my new 3,000 gallon tank that I will have pics posted tomorrow also.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

OK So I'm not very impressed so far. Every edge is so sharp it would make a wonderful cheese shredder? Put a real battery box and battery on it. Re-wired it and got rid of the plastic loom wire junk. Does not like to sit or balance in the truck very well unless it's strapped down. Put a 1,000 pounds of salt in it and run it, I had a coffee can full work it's way out the front of the drag chain? Also had a scoop shovel full laying on my bumper, didn't all go down the chute? WTF? It's a 6 foot unit that sets 14" from the front of the bed? Why don't they make them 7'? I'm starting to think I should have went back to a Western? Haven't spread any salt on the lots yet, but I hope I have better results doing that.............


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Kubota 8540;1126658 said:


> OK So I'm not very impressed so far. Every edge is so sharp it would make a wonderful cheese shredder? Put a real battery box and battery on it. Re-wired it and got rid of the plastic loom wire junk. Does not like to sit or balance in the truck very well unless it's strapped down. Put a 1,000 pounds of salt in it and run it, I had a coffee can full work it's way out the front of the drag chain? Also had a scoop shovel full laying on my bumper, didn't all go down the chute? WTF? It's a 6 foot unit that sets 14" from the front of the bed? Why don't they make them 7'? I'm starting to think I should have went back to a Western? Haven't spread any salt on the lots yet, but I hope I have better results doing that.............


WOW, you just burst my bubble, I was going to pick one up in two weeks.
Put 2' sides on it and let me know how that works before I buy one:waving:


----------



## equip guy (Nov 25, 2010)

I only have the 4yd unit. Bought it last year, and I think its great, easy install, nice controls, have the poly spinner, and 4pc top grate. Mine is 10' and can hold almost 5 yds heaped. I purchaced it from RH Scales in westwoold Mass. This unit beats the old torwell I had, the welding and components are much more beefy. Good luck


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Kubota 8540;1126658 said:


> OK So I'm not very impressed so far. Every edge is so sharp it would make a wonderful cheese shredder? Put a real battery box and battery on it. Re-wired it and got rid of the plastic loom wire junk. Does not like to sit or balance in the truck very well unless it's strapped down. Put a 1,000 pounds of salt in it and run it, I had a coffee can full work it's way out the front of the drag chain? Also had a scoop shovel full laying on my bumper, didn't all go down the chute? WTF? It's a 6 foot unit that sets 14" from the front of the bed? Why don't they make them 7'? I'm starting to think I should have went back to a Western? Haven't spread any salt on the lots yet, but I hope I have better results doing that.............


Did you get it figured out? Is that a gas jobbie or electric? I assume its gas with the big hood on back. How about a pic of the inside of the hopper?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

deicepro;1134734 said:


> Did you get it figured out? Is that a gas jobbie or electric? I assume its gas with the big hood on back. How about a pic of the inside of the hopper?


It's a gasser. I'll get some pics a little later today. Maybe try to figure out why the salt is piling up on the bumper in front of the drop chute?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Used 1 season now..........Started great.........hard to get a good even spread pattern.........still leaves salt piled on my bumper in front of the drop chute?.............already showing signs of surface rust on the S/S?, even though it was washed after each use.......very quiet and smooth running compared to my Western V boxes............all in all, I expected better, but it's ok.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Kubota 8540;1275172 said:


> Used 1 season now..........Started great.........hard to get a good even spread pattern.........still leaves salt piled on my bumper in front of the drop chute?.............already showing signs of surface rust on the S/S?, even though it was washed after each use.......very quiet and smooth running compared to my Western V boxes............all in all, I expected better, but it's ok.


Thanks for popping my bubble I was really hoping to buy/try one of them.
I am to the point that I am thinking of fabricating my own SS _auger_ spreaderThumbs Up Seriously


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

deicepro;1277234 said:


> Thanks for popping my bubble I was really hoping to buy/try one of them.
> I am to the point that I am thinking of fabricating my own SS _auger_ spreaderThumbs Up Seriously


No problem anytime......


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

"already showing signs of surface rust on the S/S?".........They are actually rust stains. Possibly from the untreated well water in the shop area. Used a paste made from baking soda and water, scrubbed it into the SS with a wadded up piece of tin foil. It cleaned up real nice. Then applied a thin coat of oil, it looks like new.


----------



## Moonlighter (Mar 31, 2008)

Kubota 8540;1288202 said:


> "already showing signs of surface rust on the S/S?".........They are actually rust stains. Possibly from the untreated well water in the shop area. Used a paste made from baking soda and water, scrubbed it into the SS with a wadded up piece of tin foil. It cleaned up real nice. Then applied a thin coat of oil, it looks like new.


For stainless steel and chrome I use Never Dull, it comes in a can at any autoparts place, it works great takes rust off chrome or stainless and leaves an oily sheen on it so the next time you just buff and it's beautiful again.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Moonlighter;1290541 said:


> For stainless steel and chrome I use Never Dull, it comes in a can at any autoparts place, it works great takes rust off chrome or stainless and leaves an oily sheen on it so the next time you just buff and it's beautiful again.


I tried every type cleaner I had in the shop, and nothing touched it. I'll look that product up and give it a try. Thanks


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

I have owned and run this spreader for 2 full seasons now going into the third. Still as smooth and quiet as when I purchased it. No problems with it other than it being so quiet, I have to roll down the window to hear it running. So smooth when the drag chain is running there is no vibration thru the truck. My water leaves rust stains on the S/S and makes it look crappy. 

I'm going to put retractable fork loops on the top edge of the V box, this will solve the unbalanced BS. and make it easier to load and unload. The only thing better than the retractable fork loops on top that I could think of would be fork loops on the side some how to be able to fork from the rear?

Worth the money I paid, but certainly would be nicer if it had a flip up chute and another foot longer.

**I should have made a wiring schematic when I took the time to re-wire it, schematics for this thing must be a Top Secret Classified item, I have not been able to find one.**


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

1 year later, update. LOVE this thing, sprayed it down with Fluid Film at the end of last winter, I had my best spreader start up in 25 years, not 1 flake of rust came out of it. Chain looks like new. Only complaint, it's too dam quiet and smooth, can't hear it start or run unless I have the window down and heater blower off. Also wish they would better place the lift balance point.


----------



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

did u ever fix the spread pattern


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Better but not perfect


----------

